# river question



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

How far up blackwater can you take an outboard?
Anyone know?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

I've seen them up as far as cold water creek maybe further if you know what you're doin


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> I've seen them up as far as cold water creek maybe further if you know what you're doin


Thanks collard.
It's been years since I fished waaay up the river. Just wondering if the river was even open further up...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I fish my 15ft aluminum boat with 18hp motor all the way up to hwy 4 in Baker. Around Holt there is plenty of water around bryant and deaton bridges, both have boat ramps. You can't go fast just putt around and you might have to drag in a couple spots...


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*blackwater*

been here for about 6 months. I have a 17' Carolina skiff with 40hp. I launch out of Milton (very nice ramp). you can get pretty dang far up and there are tons of off chutes and little oxbows you can fish. I run pretty much wide open until I get to the highline then slow down a little. we haven't made it more than about 5 miles up but haven't really tried. the guy at the marina there by the Milton ramp said you can go way farther, just haven't had the time to push it.


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I ran a 17ft express with 90 outboard all the way until the water comes out of the woods (past cold water) yesterday. Just watch your curves, stay in the deep parts, there are a couple of shallow areas that can make you uncomfortable if your not use to running the river.


----------

